# Getting the Documentation



## nstanleyz (Oct 9, 2012)

I am an HR Practitioner by education, unfortunately when i made a decision to come to SA i didn't know it would be an impossible mission to get the right legal papers that would enable me to find a Job opportunity and my job search has proved unfruitful. The Home Affairs here told me that if i need a permit i must have a whole list of requirements and for the job opportunities i found i was told to come with a work permit. Does anyone know how to obtain a permit without using an agent because that for me is very expensive right now????


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

nstanleyz said:


> I am an HR Practitioner by education, unfortunately when i made a decision to come to SA i didn't know it would be an impossible mission to get the right legal papers that would enable me to find a Job opportunity and my job search has proved unfruitful. The Home Affairs here told me that if i need a permit i must have a whole list of requirements and for the job opportunities i found i was told to come with a work permit. Does anyone know how to obtain a permit without using an agent because that for me is very expensive right now????


Hi there. You don't need a agent really they are very expensive. Where are you located if you are in Cape Town I can tell you where to go and they are very helpful they are an agent and they can tell you everything that you would need. You can just tell them you are looking for a job, and you need to know the requirements. 

Do you have a job offer? If you have a job offer maybe your company can help you get the work permit?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I moved the thread, The Shebeen is more of a "fun room"


----------



## nstanleyz (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi there, thanks for the insight and yes I am in Cape Town. I don't have a job offer yet unfortunately because they also need a permit to make the offer.


----------

